# Revere Power Zoom 118 Eye Matic



## dahlia112484 (Mar 8, 2009)

So i just picked this up at a consignment shop for like $16 and i have no idea how to use it or where to get film or where to get that film developed or if thats even possible. Anyway, any help would be nice. Thanks!! this is what it looks like: http://www.movie-camera.it/Fotografie/revere.gif  its not my picture though


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 9, 2009)

Your movie camera is mostly for show, I don't think there are many 8mm film providers nowadays. Here's an informational link:

8mm film


----------



## randerson07 (Mar 9, 2009)

There was a discussion here with some info
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/film-discussion-q/144301-developing-8mm-movie-film.html


----------



## compur (Mar 9, 2009)

Freestyle carries 8mm movie film.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 9, 2009)

> I don't think there are many 8mm film providers nowadays.






compur said:


> Freestyle carries 8mm movie film.




I stand corrected! :thumbup:


----------

